# Grass seed of choice?



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Just wondering what brand of seed you guys consider the best? I can get some Lesco sun and shade park mix at a five finger discount. Thinking of using this as an overseed on my predominantly rye grass lawn to fill in bare spots that happened last fall during my rehab from washout. My yard sees quite a bit of shade. Any thoughts?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I think most will choose seed by individual varieties as opposed to brands. Id look and see what varieties are in the sun and shade mix, and ref the ntep website to see if suits your growing conditions


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It depends on how picky you are about performance and color. The typical sun/shade mixes have some older varieties and lower percentages of the higher rate NTEP cultivars, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are bad. They're probably mediocre. However, what you do with them (level of maintenance, soil tests, etc.) could be more of a factor.

If you're looking for "best" varieties, NTEP ratings are the way to go. Some online companies will sell higher rated cultivars. Check out Seed Superstore as a shortcut to learn about some of them. Their site is user friendly, but a little pricey. There are other suppliers out there to choose from. In full disclosure, I have bought from them, but haven't received any discounts or freebies. TLF has a thread on seed suppliers, if you want some homework.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> It depends on how picky you are about performance and color. The typical sun/shade mixes have some older varieties and lower percentages of the higher rate NTEP cultivars, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are bad. They're probably mediocre. However, what you do with them (level of maintenance, soil tests, etc.) could be more of a factor.
> 
> If you're looking for "best" varieties, NTEP ratings are the way to go. Some online companies will sell higher rated cultivars. Check out Seed Superstore as a shortcut to learn about some of them. Their site is user friendly, but a little pricey. There are other suppliers out there to choose from. In full disclosure, I have bought from them, but haven't received any discounts or freebies. TLF has a thread on seed suppliers, if you want some homework.


Can you point me in the direction of that thread? Looking at the analysis of the Lesco S&S park mix it looks like 33% boreal creeping red fescue, 33% Dauntless Kentucky blue, and 33% Greenville rye. Not sure how to lookup or understand NTEP ratings? I did seem to read that the Boreal CRF isn't quite liked. Seeing my yard is ryegrass should I just use more of that? I just want to get these bare spots filled in and don't want to mess up my yard with unwanted or useless seed for my situation.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Brand of seed doesn't matter as much as what cultivars and grass types are in the seed.

Some shade mixes have creeping fescue which will look different from Tall Turf Type Fescue, Perennial Ryegrass, and Kentucky Bluegrass. Those three look fairly similar and blend well. If you have a lot of shade, you will need to decide if you want to try and make TTTF work in that area or not. If not, then you are stuck with more shade tolerant turf that won't match the sunny lawn as well or conversion to gardens.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Give Hogan Seed in Tennessee a call. They can help with your decision.


----------



## Bigfeather1 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'll second Hogans, good people to deal with. Very happy with my purchase last fall.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

In general Creeping fescues(All fine Fescues really) IMO should only be used as a last resort if you cant get grass to grow somewhere, and are dead set on having grass and not mulch there. Even then honestly i hate the stuff so much i'd probably rather plant Poa Annua or Annual ryegrass. Fine fescues grow really well in the shade and wet areas other grasses struggle with like if you have a giant tree shading your property. If you get lazy and miss a mow, it gets tall, flops over and can be a huge pain to because it mats itself to the ground.

If your turf area gets at least 4 hours of sun a day, its probably enough to do KBG/PRG.


----------

